# Lernen



## Raphi_Aut (25. August 2010)

Also ich will jetzt das Trialbiken so richtig lernen.

Ich kann gut Einrad fahren, das heißt an balance soll es nicht scheitern.

Was sind die wichtigsten sachen beim Trialbiken die man beherrschen muss? 

Lg RappL


----------



## jan_hl (25. August 2010)

Auf der Stelle stehen bleiben ohne umzukippen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (25. August 2010)

wenn du einradfahren kannst, dann versuchs doch gleich mit monotrial.  (trialen mit dem einrad)  sieht zwar ******* aus, aber respekt hab ich dennoch davor


----------



## MisterLimelight (25. August 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXRSPfdfH-A&feature=related"]YouTube- zap tap[/nomedia]

das da alles, also die ganzen sachen rechts ... 
wobei du dir die showtricks sparen kannst und lieber eigene erfinden solltest


----------



## Raphi_Aut (26. August 2010)

Ja ich kann so ca 30-40 sec. stehen. Ist das schon einmal okey?


----------



## Onze80 (26. August 2010)

RappL schrieb:


> Ja ich kann so ca 30-40 sec. stehen. Ist das schon einmal okey?



Ist schon recht gut... das schonmal probiert?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJ4oIchtkts&feature=related"]YouTube- track stand[/nomedia]

Für den Anfang: Wenn z.b. dein Schokofuss der rechte ist, dann Lenker nach links einschlagen (ca. 70°), Bremsen nur schleifen lassen oder ganz lösen.

Drohst du nun nach links zu kippen, ganz leicht Kraft aufs vordere Pedal ausüben... so rollt dein Bike quasi unter dir wieder in die Gleichgewichtsposition.

Drohst du nach rechts zu kippen, Kraft vom vorderen Pedal nehmen ("rückwärtstreten", aber nur ganz minimal)... so kann dein Bike ebenfalls wieder ins Gleichgewicht rollen.

Klappt am besten mit Vorderrad gegen einen sanften Anstieg. Ist dein Schokofuss der linke, dann natürlich alles spiegelverkehrt 

Das vor-/zurücktreten zum Gleichgewichthalten müsste für dich als Einradfahrer gut zu erlernen sein. Unterschied ist eigentlich nur, dass du durch das Einschlagen des Lenkers eben das Gleichgewicht links/rechts ausgleichen kannst... anstatt vor/zurück beim Einradfahren.

P.S.: Körperschwerpunkt/Becken etwas nach vorn schieben, richtugn Lenker... klappt bei mir jedenfalls besser


----------



## jan_hl (26. August 2010)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/6692034"]Beginner "how to" video on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Raphi_Aut (27. August 2010)

So ich habe noch ine Frage.

Ich habe mir ein paar Paletten zusammen gestellt und so eine höhe von 43,5 cm erreicht.

Die komme ich schon locker rauf aber recht viel mehr schaffe ich mit meiner Technik glaube ich nicht.

Also wie machen das Fortgeschrittene das sie mehr als 1m locker raufspringen können? 

Und gibts da auch ein paar Tricks zum erlernen? 

Lg RappL


----------



## MisterLimelight (27. August 2010)

nunja, um an Deiner technik etwas kritisieren / verbessern zu können wäre es am besten
- wenn Du Dich bei Wettkämpfen, Sessions, training mit mehreren Blicken lassen könntest
- Du Dich von außen betrachtest (Stichwort: Videoanalyse) und das mit den Sprüngen deiner Vorbilder vergleichst.


----------



## Raphi_Aut (27. August 2010)

Ja ich mache zuerst einen Wheelie auf die Paletten und fahre dann mit einem Stoppie über die Kante sodass ich sie nicht berühre.

Das mit der analyse habe ich schon einmal gemacht aber die machen das irgendwie anders.!?


----------



## jan_hl (28. August 2010)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> YouTube- zap tap
> 
> das da alles, also die ganzen sachen rechts ...


wie mr limelight schon schrieb: klick auf den link und auf der rechten seite gib es dann ganz viele videos von herrn leech mit dem titel "mastering the art of trials". schau dir die mal alle an um einen überblick zu bekommen.

oder halt die seite, da sind ein dutzend möglichkeiten wie man wo hoch kommt:

http://www.trashzen.com/biketrial-climbing-techniques.php

oder da:

http://www.biketrial.ch/pages/fahrtechnik/index.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (1. September 2010)

RappL schrieb:


> Ja ich mache zuerst einen Wheelie auf die Paletten und fahre dann mit einem Stoppie über die Kante sodass ich sie nicht berühre.
> 
> Das mit der analyse habe ich schon einmal gemacht aber die machen das irgendwie anders.!?



Versuche die gleich Bewegung ohne Bremse hinzukriegen, damit kann man (je nach Rdstand) locker nen Meter hochfahren.


----------



## Raphi_Aut (1. September 2010)

Das heißt einen wheelie rauf und dann das körpergewicht nach vorne damit das hinterrad aufsteigt?


----------



## ecols (1. September 2010)

genau. Das Gewicht wird nach vorne geworfen sobald das Vorderrad die Kante berührt.


----------



## MisterLimelight (1. September 2010)

> Das mit der analyse habe ich schon einmal gemacht aber die machen das irgendwie anders.!?



Vielleicht nicht nur "anders" sondern sogar "besser", da im Resultat höher?! ;-)
Diese "anders" gilt es herauszufinden und zu übernehmen ...

Hochfahren mit einem Wheelie zu beginn ist auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Wenn Du schon im Wheelie ankommst hast Du in erster Linie schwung nach vorne, der dich vermutlich oft mit dem Kettenblatt(schutz) im Hinderniss einschlagen lässt.
Besser erst kurz vor dem Hinderniss das Vorderrad mit einem kräftigen Tritt (und Zug am Lenker) anheben. Setze das Vorderrad möglichst weit vorne auf und zieh es nicht höher als das Hindernis ist. Dann kommst Du quasi von unten und hast wesentlich mehr schwung nach oben.
Auch gute Übung: stell dich auf Dein Rad und setze es mit dem Schutz auf das Hinderniss. Versuche aus der Position auf beide Räder zu kommen. (Hüfte nach vorn, beine anziehen, lenker durchschieben).

Soviel zur Ferndiagnose.


----------



## erwinosius (3. September 2010)

Ich finde es auch immer für den Anfang hilfreich sich vor das Hindernis hinzustellen und die Bewegung aus dem Stand herraus zu machen. Dadurch lernt man genauer den Bewegungsablauf wie wenn man es immer aus dem Rollen herraus macht. Wenn der dann sitzt kann man ruhig anrollen und dadurch noch mehr Schwung (Höhe) mitnehmen.

gruß
erwin


----------

